

Show HN : My week-end application, MovieWall.org (Angular.js stack) - arcatek
http://moviewall.org

======
arcatek
I'm using TheMovieDatabase[1] to fetch movie data (I made a tiny little
Angular service and I inject it into my controllers). It's a very nice API
with a clean documentation.

I have only two vendors : Angular itself and Require.js. The later is not
mandatory, but I like being able to split my code into multiple files[2].

Assets compilation is done by Grunt. The code is hinted and optimized with
r.js, so it makes it easy for mobile to download the application, which is
very lightweight (excluding Angular, 300 significant js loc).

[1] [http://docs.themoviedb.apiary.io/](http://docs.themoviedb.apiary.io/)

[2]
[http://moviewall.org/sources/application.js](http://moviewall.org/sources/application.js)
etc

~~~
venkasub
You may want to fix the double scrollbar(vertical).

~~~
arcatek
Which browser do you use ? I've just fixed a box-sizing issue with Firefox

------
guillaumepotier
Nice project ! ;)

